
[Pre-launch] saasible – Find a SaaS idea or give your idea to someone - budhajeewa
https://saasible.com/?source=news.ycombinator.com
======
dang
This is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
budhajeewa
Shoot your questions. I'd be happy to answer.

